# My Weekend Project



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

Seemed to be the perfect opportunity for this, since every container of finish, glue, anything liquid was a solid in my garage the last week. 

Only part left is to test all the circuits, then hook in to the main box. 

I've been wanting to add a 220v circuit in my shop for some time now. Once I got my table saw, I could tell that 220v would be very beneficial. I picked up a box with plenty of room to add more circuits if the need arises, and for what I paid for it, it was well worth the $5 more than the smaller box with half as many breaker slots. Aside from having 220v supplied to my bandsaw and table saw, I will not have to string extension cords all over my garage to power various things like routers, sanders, shop vac, etc. I have two ceiling mounted plugs, two plugs at my dust collector, and 8 plugs spaced out around my work/outfeed table. Probably not up to the standards of an inspector (lack of conduit), but I don't plan on having any inspectors over for dinner any time soon. 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/9C8A89DB-CD10-4601-976E-AD9303CDF4C4_zps6ubaky54.jpg 

This is the plug to feed my table saw
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/A178FBE8-7E28-484A-A0EC-1388E58E9D04_zpsy2dxp3ze.jpg 

http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/34660659-A960-49D4-BCF8-295E743DA26E_zpshqt1aaiz.jpg 

Drill press and bandsaw plugs
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/C7522394-D0FE-43D7-AF1C-69821AEC8BA6_zpskaqlcguf.jpg 

And more plugs
http://i1024.Rule #2/albums/y306/jrcustomcalls/FCC8A100-09B5-4296-A6DF-0AE3F7086FEB_zpsvwgvtyhn.jpg

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 23, 2015)

And I hooked everything up, tested everything, and an still smiling... Both because I managed to do this without killing myself, and because I can hang my extension cords up and not have to use them every day. Woot

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 24, 2015)

Looks great Jonathan ! Electrical is one thing I def pay someone to do .

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 24, 2015)

I was a little nervous working in the box, but the wiring is pretty dummy proof. I'm just glad @woodtickgreg kjnd if pushed me to get a sub panel. It's really opened me up to a lot more convenience

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeorgeS (Mar 16, 2015)

Looks good!


----------

